# Sticky glass



## pinman (May 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a method they will share for preventing the dropped gold from sticking to my glass?


----------



## butcher (May 23, 2010)

use clean glass.


----------



## qst42know (May 23, 2010)

Like butcher said scratch free and sparkling clean. :mrgreen:


----------



## samuel-a (May 23, 2010)

butcher said:


> use clean glass.





qst42know said:


> Like butcher said scratch free and sparkling clean.




i'd might add that also the cleaner the gold is, the less tendency it has to cling the glass. (a small ballpark for guessing the purity of your gold)


----------



## pinman (May 23, 2010)

The glass was washed in a dishwasher, it was by no means dirty. I suppose the stump remover I used gunked up my gold. Hmph.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 23, 2010)

pinman said:


> The glass was washed in a dishwasher, it was by no means dirty. I suppose the stump remover I used gunked up my gold. Hmph.



Did you take the extra precaution of washing again after it was ran thru the dishwasher? They can still leave reisude on your items they are not perfect.


----------



## lazersteve (May 23, 2010)

I hand wash all of my glassware.

Steve


----------



## pinman (May 23, 2010)

Should the type of detergent matter? Or does any specific detergent make a difference? Do you air dry?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 23, 2010)

pinman said:


> Should the type of detergent matter? Or does any specific detergent make a difference? Do you air dry?



It is recomended here on the forum to use Bon-ami, I think that is right. I just use dawn and seems to work fine.


----------



## butcher (May 23, 2010)

if there are other metals in solutions(the gold will not settle as fast)the salt crystals forming can cling to sides of glass, a rubber spatula run down sides of jar can dislodge these and help them settle to bottom, something that still puzzles me is these crystals seem to predominatly form on one side of jar, I still seem to think it may have something to do with light heat or magnetism, I can have several jars of different solutions and the crystals will be concentrated predominatly in one direction of all the different jars(like the south side).


----------



## 4metals (May 26, 2010)

I was working with a refiner who, for reasons he could not understand, started getting bad results on his assays. Couldn't get 2 cups close enough to consider the data good. I went in, cleaned some glassware, did some assays and got good numbers. His glass was dirty! He told me he washes his glassware with soap like I did but he used regular dish soap. I didn't. I wrote him a procedure which I'll post here. This is for "squeaky clean" glass.


----------



## shyknee (May 26, 2010)

calgonite has worked real good for me but i am running out and i cannot find it anywhere anymore


----------



## 4metals (May 27, 2010)

Calgonite causes water to sheet off to appear spotless by coating the glass with a very thin film. AKA residue. While it may work fine, I'm sure there are some chemicals which react with this film making it not so spot free. As far as glassware for use in analytical chemistry is concerned, clean means no residue, nothing but glass.


----------

